

Sculptor Dangles Clues to Stubborn Secret in CIA's Backyard - rdamico
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/21/us/21code.html

======
zach
What do you want to bet that it's not the word "Berlin" but pieces of two
adjoining words like "number line?"

[http://www.wordbyletter.com/suffixes/words_finishing_with_be...](http://www.wordbyletter.com/suffixes/words_finishing_with_ber.php)
[http://www.wordbyletter.com/prefixes/words_starting_with_lin...](http://www.wordbyletter.com/prefixes/words_starting_with_lin.php)

------
mattyb
Previously:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=573192>

